# شرح برنامج earth work من المقاطع الي المستخلصات



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرام برنامج earth من اهم البرامج في حساب القطع والردم وتعتمده وزارة المواصلات السعودية
فلذلك جدير ببذل المجهود في تعلمه والنسخة التي سنستخدمها في الشرح هي القديمة نظرا لتوفرها مع الجميع
هناك كثير من الاخوة سبقوني بشرح البرنامج ربنا يبارج فيهم وفي جهودهم الطيبة ولكن الجديد هو شرح كيفية تقديم المستخلص ةالافكار التي تساعد علي دقة العمل وسرعته 
وسنعتمد علي تطبيق مثال عملي سويا وكل منكم يدلو بدلوه ونشارك بعضنا البعض وعناصر الشرح كالتالي
1- كيفية عمل المقاطع العرضية 
2- كيفية حساب الطبقات ومتابعة الكميات الشهرية 
3-جدولة الكميات وهيئة تقديمها 
وذلك من خلال دروس فيديوا اقوم بتسجيلها وان شاء ننتهي من هذه الدورة سريعا 
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق 
نسخة البرنامج علي الرابط
*[URL="http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=86"]http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E...ng.html?rnd=86* [/URL]

تم تجديد الرابط بتاريخ 7/12/2010


----------



## م كمال بدر (15 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك يا مهندس اشرف ونرجوا تناول البرنامج بشكل شامل مع توضيح فنياته والاستفاده الكامله منه ... طبعا هذا كله بعد اذن حضرتك وشاكرين جدا لاخلاصك المتفاني في شرح السيفل.... اخوك م / كمـــــــــــال بــــــــدر


----------



## أحمد كنين (15 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس والى الامام ... نحن نسير من خلفك ..


----------



## أحمد كنين (15 يونيو 2010)

الاخ م / أشرف ... يبدو أن الرابط لا يعمل ... نرجو معالجة المشكلة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mostafammy (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
أعتقد ان الرابط لا يعمل استاذى م اشرف


----------



## علي فؤاد (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (16 يونيو 2010)

اخى المهندس اشرف جزاك الله خيرا هل من الممكن فى هذا البرنامج حساب سطحين اواكثر دون استخدام التمبليت ولك كل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## pepo petr (16 يونيو 2010)

*اخى المهندس اشرف جزاك الله خيرا هل من الممكن فى هذا البرنامج حساب سطحين اواكثر دون استخدام التمبليت ولك كل الشكر والامتنان*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 يونيو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخواني الكرام برنامج earth من اهم البرامج في حساب القطع والردم وتعتمده وزارة المواصلات السعودية
> فلذلك جدير ببذل المجهود في تعلمه والنسخة التي سنستخدمها في الشرح هي القديمة نظرا لتوفرها مع الجميع
> هناك كثير من الاخوة سبقوني بشرح البرنامج ربنا يبارج فيهم وفي جهودهم الطيبة ولكن الجديد هو شرح كيفية تقديم المستخلص ةالافكار التي تساعد علي دقة العمل وسرعته
> وسنعتمد علي تطبيق مثال عملي سويا وكل منكم يدلو بدلوه ونشارك بعضنا البعض وعناصر الشرح كالتالي
> ...


الاخ الكريم م اشرف 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
البرنامج من البرامج المهمة جدا في حساب الكميات وبل هو من ادقها 
لذلك نتمني شاكرين البداية في هذه الدورة والتي نعتبرها من الدورة المهمة لجميع اعضاء منتدي المساحة والطرق 
اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 يونيو 2010)

اخى ايت الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (16 يونيو 2010)

اخى الكريم بارك الله فى مجهودك .. أرجو التاكد من روابطك الصحيحه مشكورا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 يونيو 2010)

اخواني استاذنا الفاضل دفع الله حمدان ربنا يبارك فيكم ويجعلني عند حسن ظنكم
واسف علي التاخير ةالرابط الخطأ وهذا لارابط رجاء الرد للعلم الرابط شغال ول لا

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=86http://www.4shared.com/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html


----------



## أحمد كنين (16 يونيو 2010)

جزيت خيرا يا باشمهندس ... الرابط الحمد لله شاغال . .. الان نبدا فى تجهيز انفسنا للشرح ... فى الانتظار


----------



## africano800 (16 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك والرابط شغال بالفعل


----------



## ali992 (16 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 يونيو 2010)

اخي مهندس ياسر اخ بيبو ممكن حساب شبكية لكن البرنامج مبدع في الطرق 
علي اي حال الطريقة هي 
1 - نعمل سنتر لاين وسط الشبكية ونقسم هذا الخط الي محطات ونرفع يمين وشمال الخط بنفس هيئة الارض الطبيعية
2- نعنل نفس الامر مع منسوب التسوية مع مراعاة نقاط الحدود الخارجية تكون مشاويه لنقاط الارض الطبيعية في الاوفست والمنسوب
3- استيرادها بنفس الطريقة الاتي شرحها بعد قليل 
والبرنامج بيحسب الكميات اتوماتيك من غير مقطع نموذجي ان شاء الله هشرحها فيديوا لكن خلوها للاخر من اجل الترتيب والله الموفق


----------



## عزت محروس (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرام تم تسجيل اول درسين ورفعهم ومثل ما تعودنا في دروس السيفيل من قبل نطبق الدروس واحدة واحدة وتوافوني بالنتائج والمشاكل 
الدرس الاول عبارة عن تعريف عام بالبرنامج وعمل مشروع جديد
الدرس الثاني عبارة عن تهيئة المليف لاستيرادة عن طريق البرنامج
وكل الدروس باذن الله تكون علي رابط واح نستخدمه من اول الشرح الي اخره 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=53
والله الموفق


----------



## أحمد كنين (17 يونيو 2010)

بدأنا رحلة التطبيق على البرنامج الى الان الامور كلها تمام .. جزيت خيرا


----------



## africano800 (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خيرا لمجهودك الرائع 
لكن اخي انا نزلت البرنامج ولم استطيع تسطيبه ممكن شرح طريقة تسطيبه حتى اتمكن من متابعة الشرح معك اول باول
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد كنين (17 يونيو 2010)

أخي Africano شرح طريقة التسطيب فى الفديو الاول ...


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (17 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم Africano ان كان معاج الجهاز تجميع لن يعمل البرنامج معك وسيعطيك رساله (16bit sub system)
لازم يكون المعالج اصلي او لاب توب لانه طبيعي المعالج اصلي 
وطريقة التصطيب في الفيديوا الاول
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (17 يونيو 2010)

اخواني انتهيت من تسجيل ورفع استيراد اللارض الطبيعية رجاء الردود لاعلم نجح معاكم الفورمات الاكسل 
ام لا لننتقل الي النقطة التالية

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=53 
بالتوفيق


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 يونيو 2010)

الان يتم تنزيل الملفات 
الروابط تعمل 
وان شاء الله بعد الاطلاع علي فيديو نذكر الملاحظات (اذا كان هناك ملاحظات)
لكن في الاول الموضوع يستحق الثبيت 
والتقيم وفي انتظار باقية الموضوع


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (17 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم م اشرف 
فعلا تستحق الشكر وكل احترام لما تقدمه من مجهود كبير وصادق
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## أحمد كنين (17 يونيو 2010)

م / أشرف ..حياك الله ... تم استيراد نقاط الارض الطبيعية بنجاح ... يمكن التقدم الى الخطوات التاليات ... ونشكر م/ هجو لتثبيت الموضوع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 يونيو 2010)

تمت مراجعة الدورس الاول والثاني 
وشرح واضح وجميل 
لك الشكر اخي الكريم 
نحن انتظار باقية الدورس


----------



## garary (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (18 يونيو 2010)

اين رابط البرنامج؟


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يونيو 2010)

اخواني اخجلتموني بهذا المدح وارجو من الله ان يوفقني ويسددني لكي اكون عند حسن ظنكم وانفع اخواني
الف شكر لاستاذنا مهندس دفع الله حمدان علي تثبيت الموضوع
واسف لانه حدث خطأ في رفع الملف الرابع وهو الان جاهز علي نفس الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=94
مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يونيو 2010)

الاخ ابراهيم افتح الرابط السابق والبرنامج بعنوان MOT-EW.rar
مع التحية


----------



## خالد فاروق انور (18 يونيو 2010)

*خالد المصرى*

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس اشرف ونشكرك على تفانيك فى تقديم كل هدا الجهد ونرجو منك شرح النسخة الجديدة


----------



## خالد فاروق انور (18 يونيو 2010)

فكما تعلم سيدي ان تلك النسخة معتمدة من وزارة المواصلات السعودية وغيرها مما يدعو للا هتمام بها جزيت خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يونيو 2010)

اخ خالد بدأت بالنسخة القديمة لتوفرها مع كل الاخوة وكما تعلمون اسلوبنا في الدوره التطبيق خطوة بخطوة حتي يستفيد ابسط عضو فضلا عن اخواني المهندسين
اما بالنسبة للنسخة الجديدة الفارق الوحيد بينها وبين القديمة هو عمل التمبلات والميول الجانبية 
واوعدكم بأذن الله اشرح الفروق فيديوا بعد الانتهاء من شرح النسخة القديمة لكن الفكرة واحدة
واود ان انبه ان الدوره ليس فقط التعرف علي اوامر البرنامج لكن فيها افكار كثيرة تتعلق بحساب وتقديم وهبئة
حساب الكميات وتقديم المستخلص رجاء المتابعة وربنا المستعان


----------



## africano800 (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdo hanafy (18 يونيو 2010)

م / اشرف 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي ما قدمتم لنا وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرام انتهيت من تسجيل ورفع الملف الخامس 
وهو بخصوص حساب البروفيل جريد بمعني حساب المنسوب كل محطة ليحسب البرنامج منها المقاطع وحساب مناسيب المنحني الراسي في البرنامج 
انا منتظر الرد بعد لاتحميل والتطبيق لننتقل الي الخطوة التالية 
مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الرابط واحد لكل الدروس مثل ما احنا متعودين
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=53


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 يونيو 2010)

الي الان الدورس واضحة وجميلة 
والتطبيق مستمر حتي الدرس الخامس 
جزاك الله خيرا اخ م اشرف
ونحن في انتظار الباقية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يونيو 2010)

استاذنا مهندس دفع الله ربنا يبارك فيك لحرصك علي نفع الناس ونشر العلم وهذا هو مفتاح نهضة امتنا
وان شاء الله الدروس تسير علي هذه الوتيرة الي النهاية كما فعلنا في برنامج c3d ونسال الله العون والسداد
مع خالص الود والتحية للجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يونيو 2010)

اخواني من طبق معايا الدرس الخامس من اجل ان ننتقل


----------



## أحمد كنين (19 يونيو 2010)

الدروس تسير بصورة جميلة .تم تطبيق الدرس.. يمكن الانتقال الى الدروس التالية ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يونيو 2010)

اخ م اشرف 
جزاك الله خيرا 
لي سوال في الدرس الخامس
السوال هو 
في ادخال المنسوب التصميمي للبرنامج في الدرس الخامس كان عدد نقاط التقاطع الراسي بسيط 6 نقاط 
اذا كان لدينا طريق بها عدد كبير من نقاطع التقاطع الراسي يصل الي 100 نقطة 
هل هناك طريقة لاستيراد هذه نقاط مباشرة الي البرنامج ؟ 
لان الادخال اليدوي في هذه الحالة يكون امر صعب


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 يونيو 2010)

استاذنا مهندس دفع الله حمدان عندنا طريقة واحدة ممكن نستورد بها الخط التصميمي لكن كل 25 متر وذلك بعد حفظها من مشروع الاند بامر edit vertical curve وحفظ ملف اكسل فية station&elevation
ثم نضبط مقاس الخليتين 12 و12 
ثم نحفظ ملف الاكسل بصيغة formatted text space 
ثم نستوردها من البرنامج input --global variables -- import 
وكده نستطيع استيراد الخط التصميمي بصورة سريعة لكن كان لابد نشرح الطريقة السابقة للمستخدم الجديد والمستخدم البسيط ليفهم ما معني بروفيل 
ولو حضرتك ترغب نسجلها غدا فيديوا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يونيو 2010)

باراك الله فيك اخي م اشرف 
علي التوضيح ونحن في انتظار باقية الدورس


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرام تم تسجيل ورفع الدرس السادس وكده دخلنا في الجد وكل نقطة مترتبة علي اختها ورجاء الردود ورأيكم 
في الشرح فقط لاجل معرفة وصول المعلومة الي كل واحد متابع معايا ممكن نعيد التسجيل لو الفكرة مش واضحة 
لكن اذا تركنا نقطة صعب نرجع لها عشان هنلخبط الناس كلهم 
وموضوع الدرس هو تعريف المقطع التصميمي TEMPLATE وزي ما احنا متعودين كل دروسنا علي رابط واحد 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=95
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## سيد ابو ادم (20 يونيو 2010)

اخي الربط لا يعمل ولكن مشكور علي العمل الرائع وربنا يجزيك خير علي فعل الخير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 يونيو 2010)

اخي سيد الرابط يعمل وعضوين نزلوا الدرس الاخير رقم 6 
ربنا ينفع الجميع


----------



## أحمد كنين (20 يونيو 2010)

م/ أشرف ... حياك الله ... الشرح واضح جدا ومفهوم جدا ... الى الامام


----------



## kanan (20 يونيو 2010)

نحن نشكرك لانك بذلت مجهودا وهذا اهم شي 
ولكن وللاسف الرابط لايعمل


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (20 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز بارك الله في جهودك الخيره 
جميع الروابط تعمل
تم التطبيق بنجاح رائع وهذا يدل على جهدك المخلص جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وننتظر الجزء التالي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يونيو 2010)

الاخ م اشرف 
اطلعت علي الدرس السادس 
هو واضح والرابط يعمل
وجزاك الله خيرا
ونحن في انتظار باقية الدورس


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 يونيو 2010)

اخي kanan ربما تعني الرابط الاول في الصفحة الاولي فهو لايعمل افتح الرابط الاخير وسيعمل معك ان شاء الله


----------



## prince-_bb (20 يونيو 2010)

الاخ اشرف مع اجمل التحايا ولك اجزل الشكروربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
عند تتزيل الدرس الاول والثاني طلع عندي صوت فقط ارجو منك ومن جميع الاخوان الذين حملوا الدروس توضيح كيف نحوله الى فيديو لك وللجميع التحية


----------



## أحمد كنين (20 يونيو 2010)

prince-_bb قال:


> الاخ اشرف مع اجمل التحايا ولك اجزل الشكروربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
> عند تتزيل الدرس الاول والثاني طلع عندي صوت فقط ارجو منك ومن جميع الاخوان الذين حملوا الدروس توضيح كيف نحوله الى فيديو لك وللجميع التحية


 أخي الكريم .. حاول ان تستخدم برنامج VLC player لفتح ملف الفديو


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 يونيو 2010)

اخواني بحمد الله رفعت الدرس السابع من دروس EARTH WORK وعرفت فيه الميول الجانبية ورسمت فيه المقاطع العرضية واذكر ان كل الدروس علي رابط واحد 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=93
مثل ما تعودنا اخيروني الدرس واضح ام لا لنكمل المسيرة 
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 يونيو 2010)

اخي prince-_bb البرنامج موجود في رابط الشير داخل مجلد PRO اعمل ست اب للبرنامج وسوف يعمل معاك الفيديو بعدها علي اي برنامج
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=93
بالتوفيق


----------



## prince-_bb (21 يونيو 2010)

تم بحمد الله لك الدعوات بالتوفيق


----------



## africano800 (21 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك لمجهودك العظيم
والروابط كلها تعمل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أحمد كنين (21 يونيو 2010)

الحمد لله ..تم تطبيق الدرس السابع بنجاح... البرنامج والحق يقال أنه روعة وتجسيد رائع لطريقة الحساب اليدوية لذا أعتقد أن لديه من الدقة ما يكفي ليعتمد كبرنامج لحساب الكميات للأعمال الترابية فى كل الدول العربية وليس المملكة فقط ... لكن سؤال للهندس أشرف .. من حكم خبرته ..أيهما يمكن أن تعتبره اكثر دقة الـeartwork أم الـ civil 3d وأيهما يمكن إعتباره ذو مصداقية واعتمادية عالية ... ? .... ولك الشكر الجزيل على مجهودك ونفع الله بك المسلمين


----------



## م الجراني (21 يونيو 2010)

الرابط لايعمل 
تحياتي


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 يونيو 2010)

م الجراني اول رابط فقط لا يعمل لفتح اخر رابط عليه كل الدروس
مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 يونيو 2010)

اخي احمد كنين برنامج earth work برنامج رائع واقل البرامج نسبة خطأ ومتخصص في المقاطع العرضية والكميات فلذلك هو احسن برنامج في هذا المجال وانا استخدمة الان في حساب 550 كم مشروع سكة حديد ctw100 بالسعودية
اما بالنسبة للسيفيل ثقيل وصعب متابعة الطبقات والمستخلصات الشهرية عن طريقه لكنه ممتاز في التصميم
فلكل برنامج استعماله
والله الموفق


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس اشرف 
اطلعت علي درس السابع 
ولكن لدي سوال 
هو: 
اذا كان لدينا في المقطع العرضي للطريق للقطع 

ditch
بعمق نصف متر وعرض متر 
فكيف اعرف 
side slop
في هذه الحالة 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ونحن في انتظار باقية الدروس


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (21 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ... أرجو رفع الشرح من جديد لان الرابط غيرشغال


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (21 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يزيدك علما نافعا وقلبا خاشعا وعملا متقبلا ...........دعونا ايها الاخوة الكرام نوسع النقاس فى هذا البرامج الهام جدا , كل واحد يرفع اسئلته ونتعاون فى حلها إن شاء الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 يونيو 2010)

الاخ عبد الباقي الرابط يعمل معي انا مش عارف اكثر من واحد بيشتكوا من الرابط مع ان جميع الروابط تعمل 
والاخوة المستمرين معنا لاتشكوا من الروابط لذلك اتوقع انك فتحت اول رابط عموما شوف الرابط ده ورد عليا
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=31
والله المستعان


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 يونيو 2010)

استاذنا مهندس دفع الله حمدان انا كنت ناوي اشرح درس اليوم وهو عن الاخراج والطباعة وبعدها ارسل ملف فيه 
تبيكل لطريق مزوج ودتش بمواصفات حضرتك واخلي الناس تفكر واشرحه انا في اليوم التالي بس بسؤال حضرتك
حرقت الفكرة ربنا يبارك فيك ان شاء الله هسجل الدرس ده غداوهرفع الملف اليوم مع درس اليوم بأذن الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 يونيو 2010)

الاخ عبد الباقي انا اؤيدك واشاركك التفكير فعلا لابد ان نتعاون ربما يكون عند احد فكرة من منطلق خبرته يفيدنا بها 
وادعوا الكل اصحاب الخبرة والمبتدئين المشاركة لنخرج الموضوع علي اكمل وجه بحيث يكون هذا الموضوع مرجع
لمبتدئ وزيادة في خبرة اصحاب الخبرة
وانا مبسوط لمتابعة مهندس دفع الله حمدان معنا ومشاركته الرأي معنا 
واسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (21 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي م اشرف
اذا كان لدي اكثر من تمبليت في مشروع واحد
كيف يتم تعريف برنامج الايرث وورك عليه
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 يونيو 2010)

حاضر اخي يعقوب في الدرس القادم بأذن الله


----------



## أحمد كنين (21 يونيو 2010)

ما أشد شوقنا الى الدرس التالى


----------



## المصمم الاول1 (21 يونيو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المصمم افتح الرابط في الصفحة السابعة ورد علي يعمل ام لا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 يونيو 2010)

اخواني تم رفع الدرس الثامن وهو عن الاخراج والطباعة ومرفق معة برنامجين لعمل ملف PDF للمقاطع 
واخر ملف اتو كاد فيه تمبلات جديد مطلوب من الاخوة ادخال التمبلات الجديد والميول الجانبية علي غرار ما فهمنا 
من الدروس وده موضوع بكره ان شاء الله لكن عاوزكم ترسمو المقاطع قبل مني والتفصيل في الدرس
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=31
بالتوفيق ولا تنسوا الردود


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## africano800 (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرام من طبق معاي الدرس الثامن وايه اخبار التبيكل الجديد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس اشرف 
يجزيك الله خيرا علي ماتقدمه 
لقد قمت بتطبيق الدرس 
ولكني غير متاكد من صحة 
ادخال 
side slop
بذات في منطقة 
ditch
في انتظار راي الاخوة الذين طبقوا الدرس
وراي مهندس الكريم اشرف


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 يونيو 2010)

hggljinububb


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرام قد رفعت الدرس التاسع وهو عن U DITCH وبالقي لنا درس واحد قبل الدخول في حساب الطبقات 
وهو استيراد المتغيرات 
وطبعا كل الدروس علي نفس الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=31
بالتوفيق للجميع ومعذرة علي التاخير


----------



## africano800 (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الدروس واضحة ممكن ننتقل ام هناك استفسار 
الاخ العطاونة اجابة الشؤال لو اكثر من تمبلات موجود في الدرس التاسع
احمد كنين ايه اخبار التطبيق معاك
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## أحمد كنين (24 يونيو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخواني الدروس واضحة ممكن ننتقل ام هناك استفسار
> احمد كنين ايه اخبار التطبيق معاك
> بالتوفيق للجميع


 شكرا لاهتمامك أخي م/ أشرف ... الحمد لله التطبيق ماشي معاي على احسن ما يمكن وطريقتك فى الشرح أكثر من واضحة ..إلى الامام وفى انتظار بقية الدروس


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (24 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز م اشرف
صدقا تخونني الكلمات في التعبير عما بذلته من جهد واضح ورائع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
كل شي وواضح وتمام والى الامام دائما وابدا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 يونيو 2010)

اللهم لك الحمد 
اخواني الكرام الدرس العاشر جاهز في الشير وهو اشتيراد المتغيرات وهذا الدرس علي قدر سهولته الا انه مفتاح الي 
الاحتراف في البرنامج اذ مدي مرونتك في استخدام المتغيرات هو مدي احترافك في البرنامج والرابط كالمعتاد
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=31
ربنا ينفع الجميع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يونيو 2010)

الاخ م اشرف 
جزاك الله خيرا ومجهود طيب 
نسال الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك
وان يبارك لك في علمك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 يونيو 2010)

وخيرا جزاك وبارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## أحمد كنين (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتى الكرام ... والله نحن فى اشد الشوق لبقية الدروس


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (26 يونيو 2010)

اخواني رفعت الدرس الحادي عشر وهو عن حساب الميل الجانبي لان النسخة القديمة غير مكتوب فيها الميل الجانبي 
وفائدة حساب الميل الجانبي لازم لحساب الطبقات عموما اتركم مع الدرس وهذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=35
مع التحية


----------



## prince-_bb (26 يونيو 2010)

نطلب من الله ان يجازيك كل الخير وان يوفقك الى ما فيه الخير وهو القادر على ذلك
لاننا لانستطيع ان نجازيك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز م اشرف
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير لما تقدمه من جهد صادق


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (27 يونيو 2010)

أخى المهندس أشرف غنيم

أرجوا من الله أن يعطيك ثواب من تعلم العلم وعلمه ويجعل هذا العمل مقبول وفى ميزان حسناتك
فأنى لم أجد شرح أسهل وأعم من شرحك 
أتمنى أن تنهى هذه السلسله العظيمه ليستفاد منها كل دارس وعامل فى هذا المجال
أشكرك من كل قلبى وللأمام دائما


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 يونيو 2010)

اخى الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكور وبرجاء رفع النسخة الاحدث من البرنامج ان امكن


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 يونيو 2010)

اخواني بارك الله فيكم يارب علمنا ما جهلنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا 
الاخ هاني صابر النسخة الاحدث بمفتاح تباع اما عن شرح النسخة الاحدث عندي النية ان شاء الله لشرحها


----------



## ابوحازم (27 يونيو 2010)

المهندس اشرف شكرا على المجهود ---- ملف الاكسل لم يفتح معي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يونيو 2010)

لك التحية اخي م اشرف
وانت تواصل هذا الابداع
وان شاء الله تكون هذه الدورة مرجع لكل اعضاء 
وزوار منتدي المساحة والطرق
بملتقي المهندسين العرب


----------



## حسام بوشكش (27 يونيو 2010)

الله يجزاك خير لكن الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (27 يونيو 2010)

م. اشرف غنيم رابط الدرس الحادي عشر لا يعمل الرجاء التاكد من صحة الرابط وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يونيو 2010)

رابط الدرس الاخير فعلا
لايعمل 
هذا الرد
 




The file link that you requested is not valid. اتمني ان يتم رفعه مرة اخري


----------



## م كمال بدر (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdo hanafy (28 يونيو 2010)

الرابط غير شغال ياباشمهندس اشرف ارجو التأكد من صحة الرابط


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 يونيو 2010)

اخواني غريب الرابط يعمل معي ويمكنكم فتح اي رابط قديم وان كانت الروابط كلها لا تعمل يكون في مشكلة في الموقع 
لاني عامل حساب في الموقع 
عموما انا حدثت الرابط وردوا علي ان كان يعمل او لا قبل رفع الدرس التالي 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=7


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 يونيو 2010)

اخواني عندكم حق الرابط يفتح ولكن عند التنزيل يعطي الرسالة سارفعة مرة اخري هو والدرس الجديد


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرام انا رفعت الدرس الحادي عشر مرة اخري وتاكدت انه يعمل برجاء من يعمل دونلود يعرفنا الرابط يعمل او لا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 يونيو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=7


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (28 يونيو 2010)

اخي م اشرف
جزاك الله كل خير
لقد تم تحميل الملف المذكور من اول ما نزل الرابط
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
الرابط الان يعمل


----------



## أحمد كنين (28 يونيو 2010)

تحياتي ... م / أشرف .. فى انتظار الدرس الثاني عشر ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وربنا ينفع الجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 يونيو 2010)

اخواني تم رفع الدرس الثاني عشر وهو ملف اكسل ندخل له كل بيانات المقاطع العرضية والمناسيب الشهرية 
وناخذ منه متغيرات فيها عرض وعمق الطبقات علي اثرها نعمل تمبلات ونرسم الطبقات 
الطريقة كما تبدوا لاول وهلة صعبة لكن مع الممارسة تكون سهلة جدا والطريقة هذة مهيئة لحساب مئات الكيلوا مترات
علي الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=35
وانا منتظر النقاش حول ملف الاكسل وان كانت الامور تمام اعطوني خبر لنستمر
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد كنين (29 يونيو 2010)

م / أشرف تحياتي على... الامور أحسن ما يرام


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرام الدرسين التاليين جاهزين عندي لكني متردد في رفعهم عندي رد واحد من اخونا احمد في حين التنزيل
للمفات لا باس به افهم من كده الدروس سهلة وكل شي علي ما يرام 
ام افهم ان المعلومات ازدحمت وعلي ان اصبر شوية وبعدها ارفع
انا برفع الدروس بناء علي ردودكم 
وايه اخبار الروابط شغالة مع الجميع 
بالتوفيق رجاء الردود


----------



## أحمد كنين (29 يونيو 2010)

أخي م / أشرف لك التحية .. الشرح يسير بصورة سلسة وطيبة للغاية وطريقتك فى الشرح جد رائعة وممتعة مما هون البرنامج علينا كثيرا ... نتمنى رفع الدروس الباقية لتكتمل الصورة والحلقات نحو التطبيق الكامل للبرنامج .. لاسيما - بحمد الله وتوفيقه - وأنت بدأت فى تناول موضع الكميات الشهرية وحساب الطبقات المنفذة .. وهو واحد من أهم المواضيع وأكثرها جدلا بين الاستشاريين والمقاولين .. وأعتقد أن الاخوة يتابعون الموضوع بصورة جيدة .. لذا اتنمى رفع الدروس الباقية ... وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما نافعا ..


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 يونيو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخواني تم رفع الدرس الثاني عشر وهو ملف اكسل ندخل له كل بيانات المقاطع العرضية والمناسيب الشهرية
> وناخذ منه متغيرات فيها عرض وعمق الطبقات علي اثرها نعمل تمبلات ونرسم الطبقات
> الطريقة كما تبدوا لاول وهلة صعبة لكن مع الممارسة تكون سهلة جدا والطريقة هذة مهيئة لحساب مئات الكيلوا مترات
> علي الرابط
> ...



اخ اشرف الملف نزل معاي في شكل فيديو وليس ملف اكسل ولم يفتح معاي
مع ان كل الملفات السابقة فتح معاي 
هل هو ملف فيديو ام اكسل
ولك التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 يونيو 2010)

استاذي الفاضل كل الملفات المرفوعة ملفات ضغط .rar والملف مضغوط بعد فكه فيه درس فيديو وملف اكسل والملف 
فية معادلات حساب المتغيرات والفيديوا شرح استخدام الملف والملف نزل بصورة جيدة مع الاخوة 
حاول تغيير امتداد الملف 
مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 يونيو 2010)

استاذنا دفع الله حمدان انا سجلت لك طريقة تغيير امتداد الملف في الشير داخل المجلد pro وغير امتداد الملف حق الدرس الي .rar والملف المرفوع داخل مجلد pro ملف فيديو حتي تتمكن من فتحة مباشر
بالتوفيق استاذي


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 يونيو 2010)

الاخ احمد كنين زادك الله حرصا وعلما


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي على هذا البرنامج وارجو تنزيل الشرح من الاول الى الاخير ومن الالف الى الياء لاني مبتدأ بهذا البرنامج


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 يونيو 2010)

م.ميلاد الجبوري كل الشروح علي رابط واحد وبدأنا من الالف وقربنا علي الياء ما عليك الا فتح اخر رابط والتنزيل 
واي مشكلة في التنزيل اخبرني
مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الكرام تم رفع الدرس الثالث عشر وهو عمل تمبلات للطبقات باستعمال المتغيرات 

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=35
مع التحية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
م اشرف 
وتم تطبيق جميع الدورس حتي الدرس 13 
ونحن معك الي نهاية الدورة ان شاء الله 
باراك الله فيك
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 يونيو 2010)

وبارك الله في فيك وفي الجميع


----------



## أحمد كنين (30 يونيو 2010)

أخي م / أشرف تحياتي ... تم التطبيق على الدرس الثالث عشر وهو فى غاية الوضوح ... ولك السلام


----------



## أحمد كنين (30 يونيو 2010)

أخي م / أشرف غنيم ... لدي سؤال لو تكرمت ... كيف يتم التعامل مع الـwidening & super elevation فى البرنامج .. ؟ لأنهما عاملين مهمين فى حساب الكميات .. ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 يونيو 2010)

الاخ احمد في قائمة INPUT في حساب super elevation هذه الخاصية غير موجودة في الاصدار الحديث 
لذلك من الافضل التعامل مع السوبر والتوسعات عن طريق المتغيرات والتمبلات مثل ما عملنا في الطبقات 
نحسب RUN OFF & RUNOUT ونجعلها في متغير والمنسوب نجعله في متغير ونعمل تمبلات وسنتعرض لها لاحقا ان شاء الله
مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 يونيو 2010)

اخواني اخيرا رسمنا الطبقات وحسبنا كمية الطبقة الاولي وذلك من خلال الدرس الرابع عشر واتركم مع الدرس 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=76
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## salim alim (30 يونيو 2010)

*اريد اعرف قوانين مساحة القبه*

:31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31:


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (30 يونيو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أحمد كنين (1 يوليو 2010)

محمداحمد طاحون قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل


 أخي الكريم ... الرابط يعمل ... لكن كرر المحاولة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (1 يوليو 2010)

فعلا الاخ محمد الرابط يعمل


----------



## أحمد كنين (1 يوليو 2010)

الحمد لله الدروس تسير فى صورة جيدة


----------



## أحمد كنين (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا ... م / أشرف نحن فى انتظار بقية الدروس ...جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## حازم اسكندر (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور مشكور على المجهود الرائع
والدروس رائعة جدا جدا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ حازم وربنا ينفع الجميع


----------



## mostafammy (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ مصطفي


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (4 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الكرام رفعت الدرس الخامس عشر وهو عن التاكد من صحة حساب الطبقات وهيئة تقديم ملف القطع والردم
الشهري والرابط واحد كالعادة 
مع خالص التحية للجميع


http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=35


----------



## africano800 (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك ما تتمنى


----------



## faisal_ibraheem (5 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم شكراً جزيلاً علي الرابط


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 يوليو 2010)

اخواني خلصنا حساب الطبقات علي البرنامج بقي معنا اما ان نشرح عمل المقاطع علي الاصدار الجديد او 
نشرح حساب الطبقات بالاوتوكاد وربط الاتوكاد بالبرنامج ولكم الاختيار
مع خالص التحية


----------



## عزت محروس (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك 
ولكن كما تعلم منهومان لا يشبعان طالب علم وطالب مال
لذلك نرجو منك شرح الطريقتين


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 يوليو 2010)

ايهما اولا


----------



## أميروعد (6 يوليو 2010)

الاخ م أشرف لك اجمل تحية
لعدم توفر الاصدار الجديد نقترح اولا حساب الطبقات بالاوتوكاد


----------



## م محمد رحيم (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى مهندس اشرف 
لك منى كل الاحترام والتقدير ويارب يجازيك كل خير عن ما قدمته لنا من شرح بسيط ومعلومات هامة وموضحه بشكل اكثر من رائع.
جزاك الله عن كل ثانية حسنة والحسنة بعشرة امثالها ويضاعف لمن يشاء
والله من اهمية المعلومات لانى فعلا كنت محتاجها بالجودة دي لازم يكون لك دعوتين خاصين بك انت فى الحرم اثناء العمرة ان شاء الله
وجزاك الله عنا جميعا خير وكثير وعظيم الجزاء


----------



## م محمد رحيم (7 يوليو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> ايهما اولا


 يفضل يا مهندسنا الكريم الاتوكاد اولا 
لانه كما قال الاخ الاصدار الجديد غير متوفر حاليا
الله يعطيك الف الف عافية​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 يوليو 2010)

وعليكم السلام اخي م محمد رحيم 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي ما تسديه لي من معروف بدعائك لي في الحرم 
ربنا يتقبل طاعتك ويجعلنا متحابين فيه والف شكر 
مع وافر التحية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 يوليو 2010)

م محمد رحيم قال:


> يفضل يا مهندسنا الكريم الاتوكاد اولا
> لانه كما قال الاخ الاصدار الجديد غير متوفر حاليا
> الله يعطيك الف الف عافية​



اويد ما ذهب اليه الاخوة بان
الاصدار الجديدة غير متوفر لاغلب
الاخوة بالمنتدي ولتكون الفائدة اكبر
نفضل خيار الاتوكاد
باراك الله فيك​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 يوليو 2010)

علي بركة الله جاري التحضير للدروس بأذن الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الكرام تم رفع الدرس السادس عشر وهو عن تصدير نقاط الطريق وكيفية رسمها علي الاتوكاد 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=70
وباقي لنا ثلاث دروس وننتهي من الطبقات علي الاتوكاد
مع وافر التحية


----------



## م محمد رحيم (8 يوليو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخواني الكرام تم رفع الدرس السادس عشر وهو عن تصدير نقاط الطريق وكيفية رسمها علي الاتوكاد
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/e-n6iylh/sharing.html?rnd=70
> وباقي لنا ثلاث دروس وننتهي من الطبقات علي الاتوكاد
> مع وافر التحية


الله يجزاك كل خير بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك ياباشمهندس اشرف
ونحن فى انتظار باقي الدروس وأتمنى والله لقائك على خير بإذن الله​


----------



## م كمال بدر (8 يوليو 2010)

*اعطاء الحق لأهله*

اخواني نرجو المشاركة .... هاام .... تصويت لصالح المهندس أشرف غنيم

:63::63:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208159.html:63::63:​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (8 يوليو 2010)

م محمد رحيم قال:


> الله يجزاك كل خير بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك ياباشمهندس اشرف
> 
> 
> ونحن فى انتظار باقي الدروس وأتمنى والله لقائك على خير بإذن الله​


 
اللهم اجعلني خيرا مما يظنون واغفر لي ما لا يعلمون 
اتشرف بك اخي الكريم وبلقائك ان شاء الله


----------



## africano800 (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور يا بشمهندسنا العظيم


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (8 يوليو 2010)

م كمال بدر قال:


> اخواني نرجو المشاركة .... هاام .... تصويت لصالح المهندس أشرف غنيم​
> 
> 
> :63::63:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208159.html:63::63:​


 
اخي مهندس كمال بدر جزاك الله خيرا انا اقل من ذلك بكثير 
وهذا دين علي لهذا المنتدي المبارك الذي طالما استفدت منه بل واستفاد منه جمع غفير من المهندسين
في كل مجالمن مجالات الهندسة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (8 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الكرام تم رفع الدرس السابع عشر من دروس الايرث وورك وهو عن رسم الارض الطبيعية بصورة سريعة علي
التوكاد وربطها بالفنش للطريق وبكده رسمنا المقاطع من الايرث وورك الي الاتوكاد وبقي رسم الطبقات الشهرية
علي المقاطع المرسومة لحساب المساحة عند كل مقطع ومن ثم حساب حجم القطع والردم الشهري اترككم مع الدرس
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=97
مع التحية


----------



## عرفه السيد (9 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك االله فيك م/عرفه السيد


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الكرام تم رفع الدرس الثامن عشر وهو عن رسم الطبقات علي الاتوكاد وحساب مساحة الطبقة لكل مقطع
ويبقي لنا درس واحد ونخلص حساب الطبقات علي الاتوكاد 
والرابط هو
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?sId=fCc15gjlPwCRmH0n


----------



## زانا سواره (10 يوليو 2010)

اللهم آتيه الحكمة فمن أوتية الحكمة فقد أوتية خيرا كثيرا

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ


----------



## ghadasayed (10 يوليو 2010)

:10::75::58::9::10:


أحمد كنين قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس والى الامام ... نحن نسير من خلفك ..


----------



## ghadasayed (10 يوليو 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## mostafammy (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمداحمدمبروك (10 يوليو 2010)

_انااحمدحسين تلميذك جازك الله خير ومش غريب عنك هذا الانجاذ انا فخور بك بحبك فى الله_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يوليو 2010)

_*ماذا يحكى وماذا يقال...
وما عساها تحكى الكلمات لبيان جزيل الشكر والامتنان ..
وهل أوقف السيل كف من تراب , أو غطت الشمس أجنحة الذباب , أو ضر الجبال وطء النمال ...
فعساك السيل والشمس والجبال وعسى كلمات الشكر الكف وأجنحة الذباب والنمال...*_
_*ثم نترك الكلام للصمت ليحكى بقية الكلام لأنه فى هذهالحال أبلغ وأفصح*_



م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخي الكريم africano ان كان معاج الجهاز تجميع لن يعمل البرنامج معك وسيعطيك رساله (16bit sub system)
> لازم يكون المعالج اصلي او لاب توب لانه طبيعي المعالج اصلي
> وطريقة التصطيب في الفيديوا الاول
> وربنا يوفقك



_*أليس هناك أى حل لهذه المشكلة لأنها تظهر عندى أيضا ولم أسطب البرنامج بعد*_..
_*وفقك الله لكل خير*_


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (11 يوليو 2010)

اخي المهندس الصامت هذه مشكلة هارد وير وقد حاولت حل المشكلة من قبل لكن باءت معي بالفشل 
حاول تستعين بالمهندسين الذين يعملون في مجال برمجة الحاسب


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني وربنا ينفع الجميع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على ردك يا بشمهندس ..


----------



## أبو ماجد (11 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (12 يوليو 2010)

اخواني قد تم رفع الدرس الثامن عشر وهو عن حساب الحجم بعد رسم الطبقات علي الاتوكاد ومرفق الشيت المستخدم 
وبهذا قد انهينا حساب الطبقات علي الاتوكاد وربط الايرث وورك بالاتوكاد بطريقة جميلة 
والحمد لله الذي تتم بنعمته الصالحات 
والرابط عالعادة يحتوي علي جميع الدروس



http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html
بقي معنا امرين مهمين ونكون انهينا كل شي في البرنامج وهما 
1- رسم المقاطع المتدرجة وهو ما يسمي transition
2- عمل السوبر اليفيشن 
وربنا يسهل ونشرحهم ان شاء الله
مع خالص الود والتحية


----------



## م كمال بدر (12 يوليو 2010)

اخواني نرجو المشاركة .... هاام .... تصويت لصالح المهندس أشرف غنيم

:63::63:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208159.html:63::63:

اخي مهندس / اشرف .... والله نحاول ان نرد لك جزء مما تثري به المنتدي وهذا اقل شيئ نقدمة لك..
فجزي الله خيرا الاخوة المشاركين ولكننا نريد مزيدا من التفعيل 
​اخوكم / م / كمـــــ بدر ــــــال​


----------



## م كمال بدر (12 يوليو 2010)

*مداعبة ..... يا ريت تتقبلها اخي مهندس اشرف*

مداعبة ..... يا ريت تتقبلها اخي مهندس اشرف
انا حملت الدرس التاسع عشر .. قبل ما حضرتك تشير اليه ... ده بعد اذنك طبعا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (12 يوليو 2010)

علي فكره مش اول مرة انا بشوف عدد التحميل من الشير وعليه بعرف الاقبال علي التحميل احيانا اتاخر في الكتابة اجد اكتر من واحد قام بالتحميل 
براحتك معاكم اذن مفتوح حقوق النشر متاحة للجميع
ربنا يزيدك حرص وعلم يارب في الدنيا والدين


----------



## م محمد رحيم (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووور مهندسنا الكريم أشرف غنيم 
الله يعطيك الف الف عافية ويجزيك عنا خير​


----------



## قطوطه (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
والله ما بارك فى كل ما هو نافع للناس
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## mostafammy (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
وزرقك الله ما تتمنى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 يوليو 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخي المهندس الصامت هذه مشكلة هارد وير وقد حاولت حل المشكلة من قبل لكن باءت معي بالفشل
> حاول تستعين بالمهندسين الذين يعملون في مجال برمجة الحاسب



كانت حضرتك هذه الرسالة التى تظهر









ولكن كان على أل c ولما نقلته ل أل f تم التسطيب بنجاح ... وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (13 يوليو 2010)

اخي المهندس الصامت الحمد لله علي توفيقه ولامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (13 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الكرام تم رفع الدرس العشرين وهو عن عمل مقاطع متدرجة وبدءت مشروع جديد وارفقت ملف الارض الطبيعة
بهيئة الايرث وورك وملف pgl جاهز علي الاستيراد وعملت تمبلات لطريق فردي وتمبلات لطريق مزدوج 
المطلوب من الاخوة عمل نفس الخطوات وفرصة للتدرب علي ما سبق 
وفي الدرس القادم بإذن الله نعمل تمبلات انتقالي للربط بين الطريق الفردي والطريق المزدوج 
والي يطبق لا يبخل بالرد ويعرفني نتيجة تطبيقه معي 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=69


----------



## mostafammy (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (14 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ مصطفي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يوليو 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس أشرف على المجهود الرائع ...
بالنسبة للدرس الثانى ...FORMATE NGL FILE
1- معنى كلمة offest 
2- لماذا حضرتك حددت أول جدول 8 خلايا *11 نقطة
3 - ما فكرة ان حضرتك تجعل الخلية عرضها10 أو8
*_


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 يوليو 2010)

اخي المهندس الصامت offset هي البعد العمودي من النقطة المرفوعة وخط السنتر لاين والرفع بالطريقة دي مشهور في الطرق تكون النقاط متنسبة الي خط السنتر بدلا من xyz يكون station,offset ,elevation
اما بالنسبة لتحديد 8 خلايا البرنامج مصمم علي فهم النقاط الي 4 نقاط في السطر الاول وبعدها ينتقل الي السطر التالي
اما 11 نقطة ليس شرطا علي حسب النقاط المرفوعة من الموقع المثال الي انا شرحته كان 11 نقطة
اما العرض 8 لجعل المسافات متساوية ومناسبة لينتقل البرنامج من نقطة الي اخري و10 للمحطة لانها اكبر في الكتابة من النقاط العادية عموما الشرح دة في المنول تبع البرنامج والموضوع خاضع للتجربة
ان قبل البرنامج بصيغة اخري بها ونعمة
مع التحية وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 يوليو 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أشرف ...وصلت المعلومة
لكن حضرتك رأيت الدرس الرابع mpot ngl وتم نقله للبرنامج....ثم ماذا؟؟؟ 
وحضرتك كان بعد ذلك الدرس الخامس comute profile grade levele ودخلنا على profile وعرفناه للبرنامج 
والدرس السادس عرفنا template ....
فحضرتك فى التلاث دروس ندخل بيانات فقط !!! ؟؟؟

*_


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## •¦[ الطوفان ]¦• (16 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
أعتقد ان الرابط لا يعمل استاذى م اشرف*​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 يوليو 2010)

اخي المهندس الصامت كيف ارسم مقاطع عرضية من غير ادخال البيانات الازمة 
1 - معلومات الارض الطبيعية 
2- المنسوب التصميمي 
3- تعريف التمبلات 
4- تعريف الميول الجانبية
من غير هذه المعلومات لا يمكن رسم المقاطع علي اي برنامج فضلا عن الايرث وورك
نصيحتي تابع الدروس الي رسم المقاطع وطبق معاها ولا تستعجل الثمرة وعند حدوث مشاكل في التطبيق انا معك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الطوفان الرابط يعمل حاول مرة اخري الدروس كلها عي رابط واحد 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=69


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني ونفع الله الجميع


----------



## حازم اسكندر (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على ماقمت بة من علم نافع للجميع
جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## mody2132 (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور ياشيخ


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## badawy200880 (18 يوليو 2010)

*سبحانك لايزول ملكك*


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الكرام تم بحمد الله رفع الدرس الحادي والعشرين وهو تكملة عمل مقاطع متدرجة حقيقي اخواني الدرس ده 
تعرف منه مدي احترافك للبرنامج اذا اتقنت التعامل مع المتغيرات لم يبقي شي وهو درس جميل مش عارف ستجدون 
فيه شي من الصعوبة عموما اتركم مع الدرس ورجاء من ينجح في عمل المقاطع المتدرجة يكتب رد فوري 
مع خالص التحية
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=51


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (19 يوليو 2010)

اخى المهندس اشرف وعد الحر دين عليه وانا فى الانتظار وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khalil985 (19 يوليو 2010)

الروابط جميعها تعمل وقد حملت كل الملفات 
وروح الله يرزقك من الحور العين في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 يوليو 2010)

حاضر مهندس ياسر صدقني هعمل الدروس دي بس ظروف العمل ربنا يسهل 
الاخ خليل واياكم ربنا ينفعك


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (19 يوليو 2010)

اخى المهندس اشرف فى الانتظار وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قطوطه (19 يوليو 2010)

الله ما وفق الجميع الى ما تحب وترضى


----------



## قطوطه (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيراا


----------



## أبو ماجد (19 يوليو 2010)

ألف شكر وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله في علمك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوحازم (19 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## قطوطه (20 يوليو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل 
ارجو الأهتمام ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 يوليو 2010)

الاخ قطوطة الرابط يعمل وانا عملت تشيك عليه حاول مره اخري
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=51


----------



## africano800 (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## أحمد كنين (22 يوليو 2010)

أخي م / اشرف السلام عليكم ... أعود الى المنتدى بعد طول غياب لظروف العمل ... أتمنى أن أجد الجميع بخير وتمام الصحة ..تحياتي لكل الاخوة المتواصلين


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك يك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 يوليو 2010)

مرحب اخ احمد افتقدناك والله هذه الفترة 
بارك الله فيك اخي ابراهيم


----------



## africano800 (23 يوليو 2010)

اذا كان لدينا نقاط مرفوعه pnezd بالتوتال 
كيف يمكنني تحويلها الي station , offset , elevation
ببرنامج اللاند
انا كان لدي الطريقه بالتفصيل فيديو يوضح الطريقه باستخدام اللاند و الاكسل لكن للاسف فقدته 
ممكن اذا سمحت ترفعهولي واذا لم يكن عندك ممكن تشرحهولي يا بشمهندس اشرف


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 يوليو 2010)

اخي افريكان بعد رسم النقاط علي الاند بواسطة الاحداثيات 
افتح قائمة alignment 
اختار ststion/offset ثم display points
اضغط enter مرتين
اختار النقاط من علي الرسم
ثم انتر ستظهر شاشة فيها النقاط وفيعا ما طلبت 
ظلل النقاط واعمل copy والصقها علي ملف اكسل
بالتوفيق وان تعثرت اخبرني ربنا يوفقك


----------



## africano800 (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير لحرصك على فعل الخير انا قمت بذلك ولكن المشكله هي اني لا استطيع تظبيطها على الاكسل نظرا لوجود text وغيره


----------



## omarabonoor (24 يوليو 2010)

الله يصلح حالك


----------



## omarabonoor (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 يوليو 2010)

حاضر اخي افريكان نفسي اسجلها لكن الشغل ضاغط علي بالاضافة الي مشاكل النت ادعوا لي اخي وان شاء الله ربنا يسهل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي عمر اكثر من الدعاء لي بهذة الدعوة ربنا يبارك فيك لكن بظهر الغيب


----------



## africano800 (24 يوليو 2010)

الحمد لله يا بشمهندس بحثت على الفيديو عندي في الجهاز حتي عثرت عليه مشكووور جدا يا بشمهندس اشرف


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (25 يوليو 2010)

*باختصااااار كتبت فأبدعت ؛ و نثرت مواضيعك هنا و هناك
و تمايلت صور الكلمات و هى مرتدية كامل زينتها و فى أوج بهجتها
قرأتها مرارا و لم أمل بل ازددت انبهارا و احتراما لموضوعك الراقى
دعنى أخبرك سرا : " مواضيعك دائمااا تجذبنى الى هناااااااا "
أعشق سحرها و قراءتها و المكوث بين ظلالها الوارفة
تقبل مرورى و سلامى و تحياتي*​


----------



## حسام عبداللطيف (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود
لكن الملف لا يمكن تنزيله
عن طريق فور شير 
برجاء اعتماد طريقه اخرى لتنزيل الملف
تحياتي
مهندس - حسام عبد اللطيف


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 يوليو 2010)

مهندس حسام هذه الطريقة احنا شغالين بها من بداية الموضوع ورفع الدروس مره اخري شي متعب والرابط شغال 
مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي الكلمات الرقيقة مهندس ياسر شكرا اخواني


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (26 يوليو 2010)

اخواني انا عندي سفر وهغيب عنكم الي بعد رمضان وهحاول اتواصل معكم من وقت الي اخر 
والموضوع بتاع الجميع الي عاوز يفيد اخوانه بأي فكرة يتفضل 
واوعدكم بعد الاجازة بموضوع جديد 
ربنا يسهل الحال 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (26 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك في سفرك يا بشمهندس ويجعل لك في كل خطوة سلامة


----------



## ساوتك (27 يوليو 2010)

اخوووي الرابط ما شغال


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 يوليو 2010)

الاخ ساوتك افتح الرابط صفحة 21 وان لم يعمل اكتب لي مرة اخري


----------



## م محمد رحيم (27 يوليو 2010)

أجازة سعيدة مهندس اشرف تروح وترجع بالسلامة لكل اخوانك فى المنتدى
لى سؤال بسيط مهندس اشرف
لو انا عاوز اغير الكميات بشكل غير قانوني وباستعمل البرنامج الجديد وغيرت الارقام بتاعة الارض الطبيعيه ازاى
مع ان الجديد بيحمل من اكسيس اوفيس مش اكسيل
وانا بجهز مستخلص الشهر ده لقيت فى القطاعات ( Acumaltive volume ) مظبوط بس حاسب كميات كل 1 كلم لوحدهم وبعدين يعيد فى ال 1 كلم اللى بعدها من اول زيرو وفى ال summry شغال مظبوط الكميات لل 10 كلم مرة واحدة مش كل 1 كلم لوحده
اتمنى ان حضرتك تكون فهمت سؤالى


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 يوليو 2010)

لتغيير الارض الطبيعية 
اضغط علي cross-section ثم ground section واكتب المحطة وغير الي انت عاوزه ولا تنسي بعد التغيير ان تعيد الحساب من قائمة design data ثم typical sectin ثم calculate typical section 
اما من ناحية كل كيلو يبدأ من الصفر للكميات التراكمية لان الطباعة كل كيلو وده مشهور عند تقديم المستخلص
انا عند تقديم المستخلص بستعمل نفس الطريقة اطبع كل كيلو والكمية النهائية تاخذها من الملخص
لو عاوز الكمية مره واحدة اطبع المقاطع بأمر طباعة واحد 
عسي اني اكون اجبت علي ما تقصده لو مش واضح اكتب لي اليوم عشان بكره مسافر بأذن الله


----------



## م محمد رحيم (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكور مهندس اشرف والله يعطيك الف عافية
سؤالي بوضوح اكثر من ناحية تغيير الكميات 
ازاى نغير الكميات فى البرنامج الجديد من الاكسيس مش من الايرث وورك نفسه


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 يوليو 2010)

اخي م محمد رحيم رفعت لك تسجيل للتعرف علي ملف البيانات وما هي المعلومات المتوفرة وكيفية الاستفادة منها 
وكيفية تغيير البيانات وربنا ينفعك وينفع جميع المسلمين والملف موجود داخل المجلد pro

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?sId=qPo3KR1WWnx53Pef
وعرفني اليوم الرابط شغال ام لا


----------



## ghadasayed (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## az1615 (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ولك كل الشكر والاحترام على شرحك المميز
ولكن للاسف تم تنزيل البرنامج ولكنه لايعمل عندي هل يحتاج الى ويندوز غير نسخة الـ xp ام انا عندي مشكلة ارجوا المساعدة منكم وشكرا


----------



## م كمال بدر (1 أغسطس 2010)

اخي مهندس اشـــرف /
انا متابع الموضوع وماشي به خطوة خطوة 
ولكن ما يبدوا ان حضرتك لم تتناول عمل السوبر اليفيجن في الحسابات 
فارجوا اعطائنا فكرة ولو بسيطة لتعريف السوبر للبرنامج القديم
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## م محمد رحيم (1 أغسطس 2010)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> اخي م محمد رحيم رفعت لك تسجيل للتعرف علي ملف البيانات وما هي المعلومات المتوفرة وكيفية الاستفادة منها
> وكيفية تغيير البيانات وربنا ينفعك وينفع جميع المسلمين والملف موجود داخل المجلد pro
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/e-n6iylh/sharing.html?sid=qpo3kr1wwnx53pef
> وعرفني اليوم الرابط شغال ام لا​



أستاذي مهندس اشرف مهما شكرنا حضرتك مش هنوفيك حقك
الشرح جميل وسهل وبسيط وفهمت اللى انا عاوزه بالظبط
جزاكم الله خيرااا
:31: :75: 
:31: :75:
:31: :75:​


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (1 أغسطس 2010)

*شكر وطلب*

اخي م.اشرف غنيم جزاك لله خيرا في شروحات الc3d ومازلت اتابع الشروحات .............. ياريت تشرح عن شبكات الصرف الصحي وتصريف مياه الأمطار ومياه الشرب (pipe )...........وايضا موضوع ال (parking) وذلك عن طريق برنامج السيفل ثري دي ............ ومن خلال متابعتنا لك انا وصديقي مبهورين من شروحاتك وطريقة الشرح الواضحه ......... جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## az1615 (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
يرجى من الاخوة مساعدتي بتشغيل البرنامج هل يحتاج لنسخة ويندوز اقل من xp ام لا


----------



## africano800 (2 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن اذا سمحت يا بشمهندس اشرف اذا كان لديك مانيوال
total station sokkia set 310 k
ممكن ترفعهولي
وانا شاكر جدا وخجول من كثرة طلباتي


----------



## م كمال بدر (2 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعه لوحد عنده فكرة عن عمل السوبر اليفيجن في الحسابات ياريت ميبخلش علينا .....
لان واضح ان المهندس اشرف بدأ الاجازة


----------



## جبريلي (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااا جزيلاااااااااااا


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (5 أغسطس 2010)

تم تنزيل الشروح وان شاء الله ابدا فيها 

الله يطول عمرك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (9 أغسطس 2010)

ب السلامه م اشرف غنيم وربنا يوفقك ويزيدك من نعيمو


----------



## دحدوح (9 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا ييسرلك امرك ويشرح صدرك ويوفقك لما فيه الخير للجميع


----------



## Soliman.S (10 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## superdevotee (12 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (13 أغسطس 2010)

لدي الكثير لأعطيه ولكن لا أعرف كيف أضيفه للموقع رجاءا توضيح الطريقة ممن يستطيع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (13 أغسطس 2010)

لدي ما يخص الشرح للأجهزة المساحية بمختلف أنواعها ومنها السوكيا


----------



## حسين العمودي (13 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل كيفية تحميل البرنامج وكيفية عمله


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (13 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## عبدالسلام الر (13 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني المهندسين
رمضان كريم عليكم أجمعين
اود منكم مساعدتي في تحميل كتاب لياكا 1200 
وشكر لكم


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (16 أغسطس 2010)

alah yagzeek khera


----------



## بلال90 (17 أغسطس 2010)

ما هي الجامعات السوريه التي تدرس هندسة المساحه والطرق
قدمت توجيهي صناعي بدون مواد اضافيه هل يقبلوني بالجامعات السوريه 
المعدل 71.4


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير تقبل الله مني ومنكم الطاعات 
ممكن تن يغفر ذنبك في رمضان ثلاث مرات 
1 من صام رمضان ايمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه
2 من قام رمضان ايمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه
3 من قام ليله القدر ايمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبة
وذلك عند اجتناب الكبائر
ساتواصل معكم حول البرنامج ان شاء الله بعد العيد


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## أبو ماجد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
وأعاده الله علينا وعليكم على الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والسلامه


----------



## طوكر (12 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا نصبت البرنامج وظهرت لي رسالة الخطأ هذه في الصورة المرفقة


----------



## طوكر (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الدرس رقم 21 لم ينزل معي فما السبب يا ترى ؟؟


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## hosh123 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hosh123 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اذاسمحت لى انا لدى تعديل بسيط ومفيد جدا وهيسرع عمليه تجهيز نقط ngl من خلال برنامج الأكسل فلو تسمح لى انى اسجله فيديو وانزله فى موضوعك لعله يفيد الأخوة بشكل أحسن 
منتظر ردك م. أشرف وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ hosh بكل ممنونيه ارفعة علي اي سيرفر وانا هنزله وارفعه علي الشير بتاعي واي تعديل تاني او ملاحظه لا تتردد بافادتنا ربنا يجزيك خير 
من فترة وانا بنادي اصحاب الخبرات مشاركتنا القصد هو نفع الجميع وربنا يجزي من اراد ان ينفع اخوانه خير الجزاء


----------



## hosh123 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بإذن الله اليوم سأرفعه وارسل لك الرابط 

:75::75::75::75::75::77::77::77:


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ طوكر هذا نموذج لحساب المواد الخاصه بالطرق 
غير موجود عندي نموذج كامل لمستخلص الطرق لاني اعمل بمشروع سكه حديد 
وبند الطرق عندنا هو الكباري وعبارات الجمال المتقاطعة مع السكة الحديد 
حاول تحصل علي boq وفيه جميع البنود وطريقة حسابها 
اصعب حساب هو حساب الحفر والردم وده الي بنحاول نجعله في هذا الموضوع سهل ويسير 
وربنا يوفق الجميع


مشاهدة المرفق ur04 final.rar


----------



## hosh123 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

م. أشرف ده رابط تحميل ملف الشرح وملف الأكسل أرجو منك رؤيته وإذا اردت تعديل اى شىء فأخبرنى 

جزاك الله خيرا

http://www.2shared.com/file/0Lrm1Ktn/ew_video.html


----------



## الموهوبة1 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ hosh ربنا يبارك فيك فعلا بالملف بتاع حضرتك ربنا يبارك فيك وفي من اعده فعلا سهلت علينا في حالة رفع 
نقاط غير منتظمة العدد واشجع الاخوة علي تنزيل الملف بتاع الاخ ياريت تعرفنا اسمك عشان ندعيلك
وهو ده الكلام 
ويا اخانا الكريم لو عندك اي شي اخر يخص الموضوع بدون استئذان ارفع لنا الموضوع بتاع الجميع
وخصوصا لو عندك اي فيديوا يتكلم عن عمل السوبر اليفيشن بالبرنامج هتكون ريحتني من اعداد مشروع
لان الدور علي شرح السوبر ربنا يبارك فيكم اخواني جميعا
ودايما يارب عون لبعضنا البعض


----------



## hosh123 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أخونا الكبير والمعلم النبيل المهندس أشرف غنيم حقيقى أنا اللى بشكرك على تجاوبك مع تساؤلاتنا وأهتمامك بالموضوع 
وأى شىء أقدر أقدمه فى سبيل تعليم أخونا فى المنتدى وأى مستخدم للبرنامج ومحتوياته ده يكون شرف لي .
بخصوص أسمى فهو : هشام فوزى جابر أعمل أخصائى مساحى فى المدينه المنورة .
أما بخصوص السوبر إليفيشن فى البرنامج حقيقى لا اعرفه بس أنا صممت معادله أكسل تقدر تحسب تغيير السوبر اليفيشن كل 1 سم لو عايز
انت مجرد تديلها البدايه والنهايه وهى تديلك كل النتائج مباشرة 
انا كنت ناوى اشرحها واضعها فى موضوع بالمنتدى بس لو هتفيد فى موضوعنا هنا يبقى أنزلها بالشرح فيديو اليوم لو عايز . 
ويا رب أكون من المساعدين فى خدمه الإسلام والمسلمين والعلم .
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ هشام انت ممكن تشرحها في موضوع مستقل عشان تتوسع فيها وياريت لو عندك ملف فيه تصميم turn off و 
turn out او اشرح ما تتمكن منه وانا هتابع معاك وبعدين ننقل الملفات لموضوعنا ونستغله في برنامجنا
مع وافر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## hosh123 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
حقيقه لا اعرف ما هو turn -off , turn - out لو تعطينى فكرة بسيطه عنه ممكم ادور عليه فى منتديات اجنبيه واترجمه واجيبه


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ هشام انا اسف هي run off و run out اما turn out معناة تقاطع السكة الحديد 
المهم انا ارفقت لك ملف يشرح المعادلات الخاصة بالسوبر اليفيشن
اما run out و run off فهي مسافات تتغير عندها الميول للطريق 
ادرس ملف البور بوينت وهحاول ابحث عن ملف اكسل اعطانيه احد الاخوة بيحسب المسافات دي 
وقارن الكلام ده بمعلوماتك ربما تكون متطابقة بس اكون انا لم احسن التعبير

مشاهدة المرفق 03 Superelevation and Spiral Curves.rar 

بالتوفيق


----------



## hosh123 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م. اشرف 
ده رابط فيه ملف بوربوينت تانى بيتكلم عن نفس الموضوع الخاص بالسوبر اليفيشن وكمان معادله اكسل انا عملتها بناءا على القوانين الموجوده بالملفين البوربوينت القديم والجديد انت كل ما هنالك هتملى البيانات المطلوبه على يمين الصفحه وهوهيديلك النتائج مباشرة (( يوجد بداخل ملف البوربوينت جدول به مجموعه امثله جاهزة للتأكد من صحه المعادله )) 
بس انا حقيقى لم اجربها على اى ملف شغل عندى فياريت تجربها ولو فيه اى مشكله انا ممكن بإذن الله اعدلها ..
http://www.2shared.com/file/jwWji6cI/super.html


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخ هشام وزي ما تفضلت تشرحها فيديوا علي راحتك في موضوع مستقل ليستفيد الجميع 
وانا ان شاء الله هشرح كيفية عمله ببرنامج ايرث وورك 
وربنا يبارك في الجميع


----------



## م محمد رحيم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

حمدالله على سلامتك اخونا الكريم م اشرف غنيم وعودا حميدا لميدانك وكل عام وانتم بخير وعساكم من عواده 
وان شاء الله كانت اجازة سعيدة


----------



## BAHAA NASR (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م عبدالله قاسم (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس والى الامام ... نحن نسير من خلفك ..*​


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

66


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

67


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

68


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

71


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

72


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

73


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

74


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

75


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

76


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

77


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

78


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

79


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

80


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

81


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

82


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

1222


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

84


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

99


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

100


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

101


----------



## عبد المعبود (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك لله خير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني بارك الله فيكم اخيرا تم تسجيل درسين لعمل السوبر اليفيشن بالبرنامج 
وسارفعهم ان شاء الله اليوم او غدا علي حسب ظروف النت
الاخ سمير الله يهديك ليه الارقام علي الفاضي وتخرب علينا الصفحات موضوعنا جاد وفيه خدمة لاخوة لو هتستفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تحية للمهندس كمال بدر غايب عن المنتدي من فترة والسوبر كان طلبك لعله خير ربنا يطمنا عليك


----------



## abozeid_20 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

من فضلك يامهندس حاولت أكثر من 5 أيام أريد الرابط الخاص بالتحميل لشرح برنامج earth work 
"جزاك الله خيراً وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك"


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ ابو زيد الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?sId=qPo3KR1WWnx53Pef
بالتوفيق


----------



## م كمال بدر (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس اشرف / معلمي / حمدا لله علي سلامتك واجازة موفقه باذن الله وربنا يجزيك خيرا علي السؤال الذي سعدت به كثيرا ... ربنا يكرمك ويقدر لك الخير حيث كان وحيث شاء 
وشاكر لكم تقدير طلبي وجزاكم الله عني كل الخير


----------



## م كمال بدر (30 سبتمبر 2010)

معلش سبب الغياب هو انني احاول انهاء عملي بالشركة الحالية والبحث عن مكان افضل .... وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م كمال بدر (30 سبتمبر 2010)

معلش يا مهندس اشرف والله سبب الغياب غصب عني هو انني احاول انهاء عملي بالشركة الحالية والبحث عن مكان افضل .... وجزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## abozeid_20 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

لك الشكر والتقدير وربنا يزيدك علماً ويثبتك


----------



## abozeid_20 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر انا حملت من الرابط وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
ويارب يزيدك علماً
فأنت إلى الأمام ونحن من خلفك م0 محمد أبوزيد 
وأتمنى أن أتواصل معك وأريد أن أعرف أسمك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ ابو زيد ربنا ينفعك وينفع الجميع
اسمي كما هو واضح من المشاركات اشرف محمد غنيم
يكون لي الشرف بالتواصل مع اي عضو في هذا المنتدي المبارك
مع التحية والتقدير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني الكرام تم رفع الدرسين الخاصين بعمل السوبر اليفيشن علي نفس الرابط اعلي الصفحة 
الاخ هشام انا كملت علي الملف بتاعك وعملت مثال وكملت شرح علي الايرث وورك
وربنا ينفع الجميع
http://www.4shared.com/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html


----------



## abozeid_20 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abozeid_20 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## hosh123 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اشرف وجارى تحميل الملفات وتطبيق عملها


----------



## abozeid_20 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس أشرف


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 أكتوبر 2010)

وبارك فيك اخي ابو زيد


----------



## صقر العايد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف ألف شكرا يا مهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م كمال بدر (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجازيك عنا كل الخير اخي المهندس اشرف


----------



## mdinaayman (7 أكتوبر 2010)

thank


----------



## mdsayed (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

البرنامج محجوب لايوجد شيء نستفيد منه


----------



## hosh123 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
رداًعلى الاخ ابوخليل-ابراهيم والذى يبدو أنه لم يحمل أى من دروس البرنامج البرنامج مفتوح ويمكن العمل به واستخراج النتائج منه
( أنت بس نزل البرنامج من خلال هذا الموضوع وانت تتأكد من كلامى هذا) .

أخى المهندس أشرف استأذنك فى وضع رابط الموضوع الخص بــ ( معادلات الأكسل ) فى موضوعك لأنى قد قمت بعمل معادله تسهل عمليه تحويل البيانات المستخرجه من الــ EARTH WORK
إلى قطاعات عرضيه فى برنامج الــ AUTOCAD وشرحتها فيديو بالتفصيل .
كما قمت بشرح المعادله الخاصه بتجهيز النقاط من الأكسيل الى الـ EARTH WORK 
والتى سبق وأنزلت لها رابط فى هذا الموضوع أيضاَ . وأرجو منك أن تتفضل مشكوراَ بزياره الموضوع وتنزيل المعادلات وأعطائى رأيك كخبير فى هذة المعادلات .
وأسف على الإطاله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t223949.html


----------



## علاء مشتاق (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم طريقة تحميل شرح البرنامج


----------



## حائل نت (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## abd_deirani (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس*


----------



## hogr (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس والى الامام ... نحن نسير من خلفك ..


----------



## هيثم تبد (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك ياباشمهندس


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (19 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم شكرا لك بس الموقع محجوب وما حسنا ندخل عليه


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني واحبابي يعني ايه الموقع محجوب 
الشرح علي الفور شير ومفتوح
وهذا هو الرابط وكل الناس بتحمل وبتستفيد 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html
وهذا هو الرابط
حاولو مرة اخري وقولولي ايه المشكلة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مش معقولة الفور شير محجوب الكلام ده صيح يا اخوان؟


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بكل ممنونية اخ هشام وجاري التحميل


----------



## م كمال بدر (28 أكتوبر 2010)

حمدا لله علي سلامتك اخونا المهندس اشرف اشتقنا لك كثير 
ومليون مبروك ع الوسام 
وهذا اقل تقدير لمجهوداتك
وشاكرين اهل المنتدي العظيم علي تقديركم
مليوووووووووووووووووووووووون مبرررررررررررروك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي م كمال بدر ربنا يبارك فيك 
من القلب للقلب رسول وربنا يحببنا في بعض وينفع الجميع


----------



## باسل الحبيب (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي لكني منذ فترة احاول الحصول على شرح ولم اجد ورابطك لا يعمل نرجو منك ان تعنا اعانك الله على الخير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ باسل الرابط موجود في الصفحة السابقة 
والرابط شغال وفية كل الدروس 
وان حصلت معاك مشكلة قلي ايه بالضبط عشان اعالجها


----------



## باسل الحبيب (3 نوفمبر 2010)

والله الروابط كثيرة بس ولا استفدت من اي منها افيدوني اعانكم الله


----------



## alile09 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hosh123 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخى باسل هذا هو الرابط وستجد بداخله الدروس مرتبه بالأرقام 

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=86


----------



## hani shurafa (4 نوفمبر 2010)

اين الشرح


----------



## hani shurafa (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمدين علي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة جزاك الله كل الخير و جاري التحميل


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير . م/ اشرف غنيم - م / هشام .. دا شغل راقى وعالى المستوى وأتمنى من الله أن يزيدكم علما نافعا ويسدد خطاكم ويوفقكم لخدمة المسلمين


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني والاخ هشام راجل مجتهد ويستحق الثناء والتقدير واوصيكم بمعادلاته حقيقي مفيدة جدا وربطها بشروح البرنامج 
بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## hawkar1 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## smsm samir (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج ونرجوا ان تكون اللنينك على ما يرام


----------



## SHOUJAA (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء حل هذه المشكلة


----------



## hosh123 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذا هو الرابط وستجد بداخله الدروس مرتبه بالأرقام 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=86


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

اخ هشام بارك الله فيك علي متابعتك 
اخواني فعلا الروابط تعمل بشكل ممتاز
انا مداوم علي فتح اللينك فبل نهاية المدة ولسة عامل تشيك امس


----------



## السندباد المساحي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## khlio kolo (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

وبارك فيكم


----------



## حسبى رضاك ربى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

وجزاك الله خيرا اخي المحتسب
وتقبل الله من الجميع


----------



## توتو12 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## توتو12 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

لاارى الرابط


----------



## توتو12 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## engaim (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم الرابط لايعمل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواني الكرام هذا هو الرابط وانا الحين نزلت منه ملف للتاكد من عمله
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=86
تجدوا فيه كل الدروس مرتبة بالارقام
ارجوا لكم الفائدة


----------



## صيام يحيى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم/الرابط لايعمل عندى وأدعوا الله أن يكون العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## صيام يحيى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## hosh123 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى صيام الرابط يعمل 
جرب متصفح أخر غير الذى تستخدمه حاليا فقد يكون السبب منه 
أنصحك بــ Google chrome
وهذا هو الرابط مرة أخرى
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=86


----------



## شيكو222 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن نسخه من البرنامج تشتغل مع ويندوز7


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

النسخة عندي ويندوز 7 والبرنامج يعمل عندي لكن النظام عندي 32 بت
رجاء من الاخوة الذين عندهم نظام 64 بت يفيدونا البرنامج يعمل معاهم ام لا


----------



## fgl2025 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان 
والى مزيد من العطاء


----------



## abo_zezo (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
جزاك الله كل خير على ما تقدمه وشاكرين لك على المعلومات الهامه جدا 
ممكن طلب انا جديد بالمنتدى ممكن البرنامج والشرح مجمع من فضلك


----------



## abo_zezo (6 ديسمبر 2010)

انا بنزل من الرابط لكن ممكن شرح كيف افتح الملفات فى شيء غلط ممكن عندى ارجو المساعدة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ ابو زيزو لابد ان يكون عندك برنامج vlc player لان الملفان بدونه تعمل فقط صوت وامتداد الملفات avi
والبرنامج موجود في الشير عندي وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/f1fenL3s/PRO.html
ونزل البرنامج واعمل له ست وهيشتغل معاك باذن الله


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندس العزيز جازك الله خيرا عن اعمالك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ولكن يبدوا ان الرابط لا يعما وشكرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الفارس الوحيد افتح الرابط اعلي الصفحة وان شاء هيعمل معاك 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E...ng.html?rnd=86


----------



## moaltj (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اجد صعوبة في تنزيل الملفات من فور شيد ارجو المساعدة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد اذن اخي العزيز م اشرف تم رفع محاضرات earth work بروابط سريعه جدا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236626.html


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي يعقوب ويتقبل منك صالح العمل


----------



## علي سليم متولي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررررررر جدا جدا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ علي


----------



## elfaki (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً على هذا البرنامج المهم و الدقيق فى حساب الكميات وأسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل الجبار فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## علي سليم متولي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يمهندس شرفا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا الله جميعا


----------



## حسام بوشكش (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن اى حد يجرب متصفح اخر لفتح الرابط غير internet explorer مثل google croom او opra وان شاء الله حيفتح


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السماء الصافية 25 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng m saber (4 يناير 2011)

سؤال هام جدا اولا انا بشكرك بجد ع مجهودك انا مهندس طرق حديث التخرج دفعة 2010 واستفدت كتير من شرحك بس قابلتني مشكلة وهيا عندي طريق مزدوج مطلوب مني احسب الجزء يمين سنترلين الجزيرة عموما مش دي المشكلة انا عندي نقطة مشتركة بين الطريق و الطريق القائم اللي هيا المفروض اول نقطة ف ال تيمبليت ف عملت نقاط التيمبليت وخليت منسوب متغير رقم 2 var_2 وعملت استيراد ليه بس برده البرنامج مش بيعمل الربط اتمني تكون فهمتني ولو عندك ايميل ياريت تكتبه


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 يناير 2011)

مهندس م صابر ارسل لي ملف اتوكاد برسمة التمبلات واسكتش للبلان عشان اقدر اتخيل الرسمة ارفعها علي المرفقات
ولو في صعوبة قول لي انا معاك


----------



## eng m saber (6 يناير 2011)

الرابط اهو وفيه الكروس سيكشن والمطلوب عمل تيمبليت عليه
http://www.2shared.com/photo/HxsVcWAa/Drawing1.html


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (6 يناير 2011)

الي فهمته ان الناحية اليمين نقطة التحكم في الردم والقطع النتقطة 1 ومن الناحية الشمال النقطة رقم 2 ثابتة عمق 
1 متر واوفست 4 متر من اخر الطريق والنقطة رقم 1 من الشمال تتغير من محطة الي اخري
علي ذلك نقطة التحكم التي نعمل منها الميول الجانية في الناحية الشمال للردم والقطع ستصبح النقطة رقم 1
وهيكون الشكل كيف لو الارض الطبيعية منسوبها اقل من النقطة رقم 1 من الشمال ارسم لي وضع الارض الطبيعية 
مع السيكشن مع الميول الجانبية للجهة الشمال


----------



## hajmanga (6 يناير 2011)

*Earth work version 2A not works properly on windows*

Earth work version 2A not works properly on windows Xp and win 7,is there any new version or can we overcome this problems​


----------



## eng m saber (6 يناير 2011)

http://www.2shared.com/file/CU5dD5px/Desktop.html
انا عايز تعملي نقط التيمبليت وال ميول وفي مشكلة بتظهرلي ف البرنامج عملت سكرين وارسلته ف المرفقات ومعاه ملف الاوتكاد
وساعات لما اعمل الميول الطريق يا ما يعدي خط الارض او يكون قبليه يعني ساعات مش يقفل معاه 
ارجوووووووووك فيدني لان شغلي واقف ومحدش ف المكتب يعرف البرنامج وكله معتمد عليا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله فى موازين حسناتك
نفع الله بك الأمة


----------



## اياس الكوردي (10 يناير 2011)

مشكورة جهودكم


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (10 يناير 2011)

الاخ hajmanga البرنامج يعمل علي xp ويعمل علي ويندوز 7 لكن لايعمل علي نظام 64 بت فقط يعمل علي 32 بت
ولة علاقة بالمعالج لابد يكون المعالج مش تجميع ولا يزيد عن 32 بت وما اعرفش ليه حاول تراجع اصحاب الخبرة 
في صيانة الكمبيوتر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (11 يناير 2011)

ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير رجاءا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (12 يناير 2011)

الله يجزيك كل خير م أشرف ويبارك فى اعمالك , مجهود رائع وعمل متقن .. برامج الايرث بيعمل على كل اجهزة اللاب توب والمعالجات الحديثة للpc مثل ال core2dou


----------



## الماحى دمنهور (13 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس اشرف لقد قمت بإدخال كافه البايانات الى برنامج الearth work ولكن بعد الادخال وجدت ان البرنامج رسم القطاعات صحيحه وفى عرض display areas details يعطى مساحه القطاع صحيحه ولو عملت next لعض مساحه القطاع التانى يغير مساحه القطاع الاول ويعطى مساحه مختلفه " 
ومع عرض الكميات فى الجداول وجدت ان البرنامج لايقوم بالحساب بشكل صحيح فى الضرب والتجميع وكذلك فى وضع الكميات التى هى محسوبه بالفعل من خلا له 
ولك جزيل الشكر وهذا هو اميلى


----------



## m_awaad (13 يناير 2011)

عاجزون عن الشكر مهندس اشرف وحقيقي أنت رائع بمعنى الكلمة​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (13 يناير 2011)

*توضيح*



الماحى دمنهور قال:


> الاخ الفاضل المهندس اشرف لقد قمت بإدخال كافه البايانات الى برنامج الearth work ولكن بعد الادخال وجدت ان البرنامج رسم القطاعات صحيحه وفى عرض display areas details يعطى مساحه القطاع صحيحه ولو عملت next لعض مساحه القطاع التانى يغير مساحه القطاع الاول ويعطى مساحه مختلفه "
> ومع عرض الكميات فى الجداول وجدت ان البرنامج لايقوم بالحساب بشكل صحيح فى الضرب والتجميع وكذلك فى وضع الكميات التى هى محسوبه بالفعل من خلا له
> ولك جزيل الشكر وهذا هو اميلى


 
الاخ الكريم البرنامج دقيق قياسا بباقي البرامج اذ ان كل البرامج حتي الحساب اليدوي للقطع والردم 
لازم تكون فيه نسبة خطا 
البرنامج بيحسب بطريقة 0 لين 
وملخصها ان في الردم المتوالي بعده ردم بيحسب بطريقة المتوسطات 
اما الاختلاف لما الردم ياتي بعده قطع بيحسب المسافة التي يكون فيها لا ردم ولا قطع يعني 0 
بمعادلة معينة المسافة 
x=(d/(ac+-af)*af or ac
ويقسم المساحة علي 2 ويضربها في المسافة من ناحية الفل او القطع
وهذه الطريقة ادق لكن اذا تابعت معاه بالالة الحاسبة مش هتطلع مظبوطة لانك بتحسب بطريقة وهو بيحسب بطريقة اخري
لكن انت احسب كل المقاطع يدوي وشوف الفرق هيطلع كام لكن خد مثال لا يكون في تحول ردم الي قطع او العكس 
بالتوفيق


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (13 يناير 2011)

الاخ عبد الباقي ربنا يبارك فيك انا استفدت جدا من اليسب بتاعك وعملت منه ملف اكسل رائع ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## الماحى دمنهور (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ورزقك الله صدق القول والنيه وجزاك الله كل الخير 
اخينا الاستاذ الفاضل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## moaltj (16 يناير 2011)

الملف فضي وشكرا ضروري الرد لان شايف كل الأخوان نزلوا واستفادو


----------



## eng a.mohsen (16 يناير 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 يناير 2011)

*اخي الكريم*



moaltj قال:


> الملف فضي وشكرا ضروري الرد لان شايف كل الأخوان نزلوا واستفادو


مش فاهم يعني ايه الملف فضي
تقصد في شي في الرابط


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم الرابط شغال 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=86
وهناك رابط اخر علي الميديا فير في الصفحة رقم 38
وبامكانك تنزل الي عاوزة وتستفيد مثلهم


----------



## سورين (20 يناير 2011)

اخي المهندس كيف يعمل الرابط مع الشكر


----------



## ahmed7788 (25 يناير 2011)

مهندس
اشرف غنيم المحترم
بارك الله فيك وجعلك ذخرا للاسلام والمسلمين 
عندى ملاحظات على البرنامج
قد تقضى عليه من وجهه نظرى
هل ارفعها لكم ام اكتفى به لنفسي


----------



## engbassim1234 (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخونا الكريم المهندس اشرف غنيم ونفع بك وبعلمك
اسأل الله ان يكون هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed7788 (25 يناير 2011)

مهندس باسم
هل تعرف كيف تعمل على البرنامج جيدا


----------



## engbassim1234 (25 يناير 2011)

ahmed7788 قال:


> مهندس باسم
> هل تعرف كيف تعمل على البرنامج جيدا


اخى الكريم مهندس احمد لم اقم بالتطبيق حتى الان على البرنامج لان انا حملت التعليم اليوم فقط 
لاكن بنظرة سريعة اعتقد انة سهل التطبيق ان شاء الله بفضل الله وبالشرح الممتع للمهندس اشرف غنيم 
وتحت امرك فى اى استفسار


----------



## ahmed7788 (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب
سارفع لكم مشروع بسيط كمثال توضيحى/ فقد قدم لى المقاول كميات محسوبه للحفر والردم لاعتمادهاومن تلك الاوراق كانت ملاحظاتى
وكيف يخطئ البرنامج فى حسابها
والملف المرفق يشمل البروفايل+ الحسابات +نتائج البرنامج
ونفتح باب النقاش لجميع الاخوة والمهندسين فانا للاسف كاستشارى ما عدت اثق فى هذا البرنامج وبدأت ابحث عن طرق اخرى للتشيك على الكميات/ ونبدا بالملاحظه الاولى :: اولا لاحظوا كيف يحسب البرنامج نقطه catch point
ولاحظوا يكيف يحسب الslop
مهندس احمد
http://www.mediafire.com/?9y02dnq0fgdlx83


----------



## shrek (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام عبد الله (7 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يوفقك وتلاقي مبتغاك ولا تبخل علي احد بالعلم


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 فبراير 2011)

الاخ الكريم مهندس احمد البرنامج فيه نسبة خطأ لكن مش بالدرجة دي 
انا نزلت الملف تبعك كله ردم وعملت تشيك بالطرقة التالية 
1- اخدت اول مقطع عندك ورسمت الارض الطبيعية كاحداثيات علي الاتوكاد وكذلك الفنش وشفت البروفيل وفيه 25 سنتي بين الpgl وخط الرسم 
2- حسبت المساحة بالاتوكاد طلعت مظبوطة جدا 35.231
3- اخدت جدول المساحات وعملت متوسط بين كل محطتين وضربتها في 25 متر وجبت المجموع طلع 28787.8375
والفرق البسيط جدا ده بين الحساب اليدوي والبرنامج بسبب ان البرنامج بياخد لاقرب 8 ارقام عشرية
ومش اول مرة اشيك علي البرنامج انا مخلص بيه مشروع سكة حديد 570 كيلو متر
خطأ البرنامج عندما يكون عندك قطع وردم في نفس المقطع والخطأ بسيط وكل البرامج لم تتلاشي ذلك الخطأ
وانا وضحت علي نفس الصفحات طريقة الصفر الي يحسب بها البرنامج 
انا شايف ان البرنامج من ادق البرامج خاصة الاصدار الحديث منه


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (16 فبراير 2011)

الاخ احمد النقاش مفتوح وخد راحتك


----------



## وليدعنتر (24 فبراير 2011)

بجد مشكورين على المجهود الرائع مهندس / اشرف ودا حال المهندسين المصريين المبدعيين وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engbassim1234 (24 فبراير 2011)

الاخ الكريم المهندس اشرف جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الاعمال الرائعة 
كنت اود رفع نسخة حديثة من برنامج earth work اذا امكن لان عندى النسخة القديمة الموجودة مع التعليم الخاص بك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طارق المكاشفي (4 مارس 2011)

الي العزيز م اشرف غنيم لك جزيل الشكر علي هزا المجهود الرائع ولي رجاء 
اطلب منك اعادة رفع المحاضره 14 من برنامج E W وهي بعنوان 14-DRAW LAYERS.rar
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مها محمد محمد (9 مارس 2011)

الي العزيز م اشرف غنيم لك جزيل الشكر علي هزا المجهود الرائع ولي رجاء 
اطلب منك اعادة رفع المحاضره 14 من برنامج E W وهي بعنوان 14-DRAW LAYERS.rar
ونسخة من البرنامج حديثة مع الكراك
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (23 مارس 2011)

الاخ الكريم مهندس اشرف ارجو ان تكون بخير قفد لاحظت غيابك عن المنتدي منذ فتره ليست بالقصيره وارجو ان تعود للتواصل معنا مره اخري ولعل المانع خير
وارجو منك ايضا تكمله درس ال super elevation لان الجزء الاول مرفوع مرتين 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وزادك من واسع علمه ومن فضله العظيم


----------



## hosh123 (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 

أخى العزيز المهندس أشرف اين أنت أشتقنا اليك ونود حضورك معنا فى المنتدى فى أقرب وقت ... فمازلنا نحتاج منك الكثير لتعلمنا اياه ...


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 مارس 2011)

الاخوة الكرام بارك الله فيكم اسف علي تغيبي 
في الحقيقة تعرضت لضغط عمل شديد نظرا لاصابة رئيس القسم مع بالتزامن مع الاحداث التي تشهدها امتنا 
مما لم يتيح لي وقت للاجابة علي اسئلة الاخوة 
بارك الله فيك اخي ابو عبادة واخي الكريم هشام ودعواتكم معايا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 مارس 2011)

مهندس باسم النسخة الجديدة غير مجانية هي جميلة جدا لكن تباع بسعر غير بسيط من انتاج شركة سعودية 
لذلك لا يمكن رفعها


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 مارس 2011)

الاخ طارق والاخت مها 
حاضر ان شاء هرفع الملف المطلوب


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 مارس 2011)

الاخ ابو عبادة هشوف ملف السوبر اليوم ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 مارس 2011)

الاخ ابو عبادة ملف السوبر الاول حجمه 51 ميجا والثاني حجمه 70 ميجا كيف يكون متكرر
راجع الدروس رقم 22 و 23 
وهنتظر ردك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 مارس 2011)

الاخ طارق والاخت مها تم رفع الدرس رقم 14 ومسحت الملف القديم رجاء تنزيل الملف وردوا علي شغال ام لا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (30 مارس 2011)

الاخ ابو عبادة انا رفعت ملف الاكسل الخاص بحساب السوبر اليفيشن ملف رقم 24
http://www.4shared.com/dir/E-N6iYLH/_online.html


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (30 مارس 2011)

اولا حمد الله علي السلامه ولعل المانع خير يا استاذنا وربنا يكرمك ويزيدك من واسع علمه 
بالنسبه لموضوع الدرس الثاني فالمشكله عندي وانا اسف 
والحمد لله تم تنزيل ملفي الاكسل و الباور بوينت وجاري تطبيق الدروس باذن الله 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (31 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وسلمك الله


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (31 مارس 2011)

رجاء الدعاء لاخواننا في ليبيا ربنا يفرج كربهم ويوحد صفهم ويكبت عدوهم


----------



## كبل (31 مارس 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (2 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير واحسان مهندس اشرف على تعبك مع اخوانك .. بحمد لله تم تنزيل شرح الاصدار الحديث لبرامج ew لك وافر الشكر ماقصرت ابدا ,ربنا يفتح لك فتحا مبينا ويوفقك فى جميع حياتك .


----------



## adel elroby (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (12 أبريل 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (12 أبريل 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حكم 004 (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (22 مايو 2011)

اخى المهندس اشرف جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## OUCHIKH (23 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## mamathashem (30 مايو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mostafammy (3 يونيو 2011)

ياريت حد من الاخوه يدلنا على طريقه لتشغيل البرنامج على ويندوز سيفن 64 
ولكم جزيل الشغل


----------



## warriercivil (4 يونيو 2011)

فين يا عم الشرح انت بقالك سنة لا جبت شرح ولا حاجة


----------



## ahmed almassahh (7 يونيو 2011)

لو سمحت جدد الرابط يا باش مهندس


----------



## hosh123 (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخ احمد المساح هذا هو الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=86


----------



## abedodeh (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير وعاجزين عن الشكر لو سمحت باش مهندس انا استخدم برنامج الاند واعرف العمل على السفل السؤال لو جائتني فرصة عمل في السعودية الا تكفي اللاند والسفل ام بحاجة الى الايرث ورك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد رجب احمد (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككور


----------



## salim mito (27 أكتوبر 2011)

لقااااااااااااااااااااااء السحاب بين اشرف وهشام اقل ما يقال
مسئولين عن الخير(جملة سودانية) اين الاخ الاكبر فواز العنسي


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياهندسة على الموضوع الرائع دة ..انا بفضل الله سطبة البرنامج وطبقة اول درس وهو استيراد النقاط (4-impot_ngl)لكن فى الدرس اللى بعدة (5-_comute_profile_grade_levele) حضرتك بدات مباشرة بتعريف البروفايل جريد ...انا معرفتش الخطوات اللى بتتعمل على البرنامج (ايرث ورك ) لان حضرتك بدات من ملف الاوتوكاد مباشرة ارجو الرد ضرورى لاكمل باقى الشرح لانى توقفت بدرى جدا ..(واسف لحضرتك على الاطالة )


----------



## fafa_toty (24 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى الأفاضل هل من نسخة لبرنامج ارثورك 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hosh123 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

fafa_toty قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخوانى الأفاضل هل من نسخة لبرنامج ارثورك
> جزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم
هتلاقى البرنامج فى الرابط ده (( نفس رابط الدروس )) بإسم MOT-EW.rar
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=86#dir=42924354


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (30 نوفمبر 2011)

صديقى العزيز مجهود رائع لكن البرنامج اشتغل مرة واحدة وبعد ذلك تاتينى الرسالة التالية







برجاء حل مشكلة هذة الرسالة ضرورى جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (11 ديسمبر 2011)

لم يرد احد على مشكلتى


----------



## عبداللطيف ابراهيم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس المجتهد دائما رائع


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله في حياتك العلميه والعمليه*​


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

حياك الله اخ اشرف . وجزاك الله كل خير \ اخوك مهندس عدي


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

رحمه الله والديك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمدمحمد هندى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*[email protected]*

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
أعتقد ان الرابط لا يعمل استاذى م اشرف:73::78::75:


----------



## مهندس رواوص (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااا وجزاك الله خيرااا​


----------



## سبيدنت (1 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله من فضلة


----------



## gandi abdalla saad (8 يناير 2012)

يااخى واللة واللة عاجزون كتير على شكرك لكن ندعو اللة سبحانة وتعالى ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك وجزيت خيرا كثيرا


----------



## asb1shns (8 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو البدور (9 يناير 2012)

اخي المهندس اشرف انا عاجز عن شكرك وتقديرك وربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل خير فأنا من مدة طويلة وانا ابحث عن هذا البرنامج وتعليمه ..... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohmdali (12 يناير 2012)

_*جزاكم الله خيرا*_​


----------



## mohmdali (12 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم
*


----------



## arif osaman (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا بس الرابط لايعمل


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس اشرف كنت قد نوهت في الشرح الي امكانية الحساب بدون تمبلت ارجو شرح ذلك


----------



## capten amer (16 يناير 2012)

ربنا يوفقك يا مهندس اشرف ونرجوا تناول البرنامج بشكل شامل مع توضيح فنياته والاستفاده الكامله منه ... طبعا هذا كله بعد اذن حضرتك وشاكرين جدا


----------



## capten amer (16 يناير 2012)

م / اشرف لو تكرمت انا اريد شر ح للـearth للبرنامج الجديد مش القديم فلو تكرمت ارجو الافاده لو تكرمت وبارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## علي فؤاد (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس اشرف 
لو سمحتم كنت قد نوهت خلال الشرح الي امكانية الحساب عن طريق ادخال مناسيب الارض الطبيعية كروس سكشن ومناسيب الساب جريد كروس سكشن بدون تمبلت فكيف يتم ذلك


----------



## شعبان حواط (17 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا على الافادة


----------



## Lab specialist (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اياد بكر (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yasser 2012 (18 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## eng1989 (23 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## دحدوح (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## sonest2002 (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل الجزاء


----------



## engsasa (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmod1511 (5 فبراير 2012)

ع_ندي سؤال مهندس اشرف ...
1-في الاصدارات القديمة للبرنامج كيف يمكن ادخال مناسيب الارض الطبيعية مباشرة من الاكسيل دون الادخال اليدوي لكل محطة على ي حدي حيث ان هذة العملية تحتاج الكثير من الوقت والجهد........

2- كيفية تعديل التمبليت من كونه يصلح لطريق مسار واح الي تمبليت لطريق مسارين او اتجاهين ( haigh way )مفصولين بجزيرة . 

​_


----------



## محمود ابوسمرة (8 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس وربنا يجعلة في مزان حسناتك


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس اشرف 
لو سمحتم كنت قد نوهت خلال الشرح الي امكانية الحساب عن طريق ادخال مناسيب الارض الطبيعية كروس سكشن ومناسيب الساب جريد كروس سكشن بدون تمبلت فكيف يتم ذلك


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

عايز ارفع شرح لجهاز نيكونnikonازاي برجاء الافادة علي [email protected]


----------



## التوم عثمان علي (13 فبراير 2012)

المهندس الجليل اشرف 
بارك الله فيك ومتعك بالصحة والعافية ولا حرمنا منك


----------



## وليد مراد (19 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا باشمهندس اشرف جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## FAHMIALABSI (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## MOTAZ73 (23 فبراير 2012)

الى الآن لم يتم عرض دروس الشرح كما وعدت عزيزي بشكرك على سعة صدرك وتفهمك


----------



## fayez ali (25 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## احمد اسماعيل عباس (25 فبراير 2012)

لا بد للمجتمع الاسلامي من ميلاد ولا بد للميلاد من مخاض ولا بد للمخاض من آلام (من الكلمات المأثورة للشهيد سيد قطب رحمه الله) احيي الجميع بتحية الاسلام واقول :انا مهندس طرق جديد وليس لدي الخبرة الكافية في مجال احتساب الكميات فمن لديه الخبرة في هذا المجال من محاضرات وبرامج وشروحات ارجو افادتي وجزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## foda_435 (1 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## amjed_rock2006 (16 مارس 2012)

عااشت الايدي بارك الله بيكم


----------



## السيدنصير (18 مارس 2012)

اللة يبارك فيك ويغفر لك
ارجو شرح كيفية الطباعة باستخدام civil 3d لان layout عنى بيخلى الرسمة طبقاتها داخاة فى بعض
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mr x (20 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elsayed elhanouny (20 أبريل 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot


----------



## awad hamed (25 أبريل 2012)

السلام وعليكم 
الاخ المهندس 
لك التقدير والاحترام
كيفية العمل علي البرانامج لشخص مبتدي ويحتاج للبرنامج لعمل مستخلص


----------



## م/محمدصالح النجار (30 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعة انا والله كلما ارت ان احصل على برنامج الايرث وورك او حتى الشرح مافيه فايده هل من حل


----------



## hosh123 (30 أبريل 2012)

م/محمدصالح النجار قال:


> يا جماعة انا والله كلما ارت ان احصل على برنامج الايرث وورك او حتى الشرح مافيه فايده هل من حل


السلام عليكم
أدخل على هذا الرابط وستجد الشرح والنسخة القديمة من البرنامج والتى تعمل مجاناً دون حماية
http://www.4shared.com/folder/A6G2w770/HISHAM_FAWZY_FILES.html?&rnd=32


----------



## السماء الصافية 25 (3 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Nabilgeorge (15 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (21 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad kh (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الف شكر


----------



## ENG TAHA A.H (24 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا
كان عندي استفسار بخصوص برنامج earth work 
انا لسه مبتدأ فيه ولا ادخل اي بيانات غير ground level , road level فقط واستخرج منه cross section ,total volumes فهل ذلك يعتبر صحيح ... بدون ادخال side slob ولا اي بيانات اخرى ... ارجو الافاده...
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء....


----------



## chupchupina (14 فبراير 2013)

لك منًا أرق التحايا والإحترام علي المجهودات الرائعة , وجزاك الله عنًا كل خير.


----------



## m.eid20000 (7 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
 الاخوه الكرام ارجو من حضراتكم المساعده فى الحصول على برنامج اسقاط الكروكيات من الاوتوكاد الى جوجل ايرث وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد على خميس (23 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ارجو الافادة
برنامج earth work النسخة القديمة مش بتفتح على اجهزة الكمبيوتر الحديثة مثل i3 , i5 , i7 فهل من حل
و خالص الشكر لكم جميعا


----------



## eng mohager (29 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا وجعلة علم ينتفع بة ليوم القيامة وشفاعة لك يارب


----------



## ابو هيما (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## teo_is_me (20 أكتوبر 2013)

thnxxxx


----------



## thaher (28 نوفمبر 2013)

شاكريين جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samy saif (20 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفارس (22 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس هل فيه اي امكانية لتشغيل البرنامج علي ويندوز 8 مضطر ليه جدا وجزيتم خيرا 0


----------



## حمدي الخولي (26 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مرتجى ابراهيم (21 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
اني بحاجة الى برنامج earth work يعمل على نظام تشغيل windows 7
جعلها الله لكم في ميزان حسناتكم
وشكرا


----------

